
The Normalisation of Deviance - yread
http://www.fastjetperformance.com/podcasts/how-i-almost-destroyed-a-50-million-war-plane-when-display-flying-goes-wrong-and-the-normalisation-of-deviance
======
bdamm
Good story and example of the normalization of deviance.

First time I saw it in reference to the Gulfstream crash was:
[http://www.rapp.org/archives/2015/12/normalization-of-
devian...](http://www.rapp.org/archives/2015/12/normalization-of-deviance/)

